#ubuntu-design 2012-10-12
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I'd like to know if anyone here is interested in running a session about the Ubuntu Design Team for OpenWeek?
#ubuntu-design 2013-10-07
<ixxvil> suppppppppppppp
#ubuntu-design 2013-10-11
 * snwh is away: Away
#ubuntu-design 2013-10-12
 * snwh is back (gone 09:32:48)
